# Trying to ident and date a Contax IIa or IIIa



## Gizdan (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all, I have an old Contax camera that I have inherited but im finding it hard to work out exactly which one it is and how old the camera is. There is a leaflet with it that related to the Contax IIa and IIIa. 

  My moden camera is on charge to take pictures later, but the serial number is C3064. Can someone give me a date from that? Or do you need pictures?

  Thanks for any help

  Danny


----------



## Dwig (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a place to start:

Contax rangefinder - Camerapedia.org

It has a good, general rundown on this series of Zeiss Contax models.

Most books will combine the II and III or IIa and IIIa models since they were identical except that the III and IIIa had the addition of a built in meter.


----------



## Gizdan (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Dwig mate, sorted out that its a Contax IIIa. Now just gotta work out the date.

Thanks
danny


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2009)

Gizdan said:


> Thanks Dwig mate, sorted out that its a Contax IIIa. Now just gotta work out the date.
> 
> Thanks
> danny



Hey Danny, there are a few good sites with Contax serial numbers. Worth Googling. 

If you come to a dead end, e-mail me the serial number. I have also a relic of a Contax III, dating to approx. 1941-42, from a German military ship (Kriegsmarine). Now, upon decomissioning that ship, everything that had a serial number engraved on the back was erased but the lens SN has remained untouched. It has the meter still in working condition, as well as the rest of the camera. Great little machines, if you ask me.


----------

